# Self Leveling Suspension



## benfasnacht (Oct 7, 2009)

How do you know if you have a self leveling suspension. Also how do you know what type of fluid you need (ATF or Pentosin) and where do you put the fluid?

Thanks


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You have self leveling if the power steering reservior cap says use Pentosin CHF 11 S.

You do not if the power steering reservoir cap says use ATF.

In your owner's manual:


----------



## bloccboyz (Nov 13, 2009)

What Years Does This Info Apply To?


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

bloccboyz said:


> What Years Does This Info Apply To?


i believe all of them, just the newer models use a different grade pentosin. i cannot remember the specs or dates, but that should be in the owners manual as well as specified on the reservior cap.

if, for whatever reason, the sticker has been removed, check for a screen in the reservior. if you have a screen, then you will (should) require pentosin, not atf.

if you are *still* unsure, and don't have an owners manual, i would suggest a trip to your local dealership parts counter to verify the correct fluid.

df


----------

